

Weird bug with Hacker News CSS - merinid
https://news.ycombinator.com

======
merinid
<http://imgur.com/ByxfC21>

------
molecule
a protocol-relative URL to the stylesheet would be handy right about now

<http://paulirish.com/2010/the-protocol-relative-url/>

------
codegeek
THe error I get in developer tools is

SEC7111: HTTPS security is compromised by
<http://ycombinator.com/images/grayarrow.gif>

SEC7111: HTTPS security is compromised by
<http://ycombinator.com/images/s.gif>

etc....

~~~
codegeek
nice. They just replaced the URLs. Now it is just s.gif etc.

~~~
hfsktr
I noticed the s.gif change (so I could update my extension) but the arrow is
still showing as the link he has. I am sure it will get fixed soon enough.

------
hfsktr
I never thought the site was pretty but I was shocked that it could get a
whole lot worse. It must have been pretty jarring if I was able to spot the
immediate difference.

Really I don't mind that it isn't pretty as it serves it's purpose well and I
like the feel of it as it is (with css).

------
quaffapint
The css is coming from a non-secure link and is blocked by default. You can
see this in like Chrome tools.

------
merinid
I'm guessing, just guessing, that HN being down was to install the security
cert. Maybe had to do with that, and some minor assets still being served of
of http as opposed to https which is why we are getting the errors and css
problems. Should be an easy fix hopefully. Good luck HN.

------
KerrickStaley
Things seem to be working now. news.css now loads, and grayarrow.gif is loaded
insecurely but still displays.

------
kogir
I'll try to get the rest of the images tonight, but most things should be via
SSL now.

------
hayksaakian
seems like it was just fixed

------
vaishaksuresh
CSS is still being linked from non HTTPS location.

------
codegeek
is HN being defaulted to https now but due to some links still referring to
http, we are getting these security errors ?

~~~
brandonb927
yup. They need to use protocol-relative URLs for the CSS files in order for it
to work properly.

------
AeroCross
Dude, spacer gifs? My time machine works!

------
eccp
Verdana.

Verdana everywhere.

